
New York Is Going to Turn Off Part of Niagara Falls - sacheendra
http://www.wired.com/2016/01/new-york-is-going-to-turn-off-niagara-falls-heres-how/
======
TimJYoung
We're in-between Buffalo and Niagara Falls, so I have a little context here.
If you haven't seen the Niagara River, it is one _really_ fast-moving, rather
large, river, so it's quite an engineering feat (at least to a layperson like
myself) to dam even a portion of it.

